# Supreme God Zamasu vs Bastard!!



## Majinsaga (Nov 24, 2016)

Supreme God Zamasu takes on Bastard!! verse. How far can he get? Can he solo? Can he get past Dark Schneider's eternal atoms??

Everyone is bloodlusted and at their strongest


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 25, 2016)

There's still no dragonball/z/Super characters that can fully get past Eternal Atoms. They've got the physical and spiritual planes covered with Beerus's "Hakai" hax but the astral plane hasn't been so much as referenced in DB. 

Best you could argue is that Fusion Zamasu forces an eternal stalemate by endlessly blowing up Bastard characters with eternal atoms each time they reform or he could possibly corrupt them if he reaches that form where he merges with and becomes the universe itself.


----------



## Montanz (Nov 25, 2016)

What is the astral plane, Is it inside or outside the universe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Nov 25, 2016)

Montanz said:


> What is the astral plane, Is it inside or outside the universe?


1. I have this same question. IRL, the astral plane is supposed to be a dimension where souls/spirits/ghosts are. Where the inhabitants of the afterlife live when they're not dead; the dimension you go to to reach someone's living soul.

2. Every fiction treats the astral pane differently or ignores it all together because the astral plane is redundant if there exists an afterlife. Anyone with any ability to affect a soul automatically attacks on an astral level.

Spiritual and astral are the same thing. Kind of confusing how it is being applied in the ODB, imo.


----------



## Montanz (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd argue eternal stalemate unless K.O. counts as a win which in that case I give it to zamasu.

If the astral plane is located inside of the universe though I give it to zamasu outright as becoming one with the universe sort of makes it unusable.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 25, 2016)

Montanz said:


> I'd argue eternal stalemate unless K.O. counts as a win which in that case I give it to zamasu.
> 
> If the astral plane is located inside of the universe though I give it to zamasu outright as becoming one with the universe sort of makes it unusable.


K.O should count as win here


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm going with a draw here, noone can do whatever to the other side, actually maybe bastard!!! verse could win if this had speed equalized, but its not so...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2016)

He will stomp till top tiers get more feats. Satan may have made his own universe in base form, he is weaker than god and the evil god. Adam of Light maybe Lucifer who is his equal. As it is though not enough feats. We can also stop with the Eternal atom wankery because we've reached a point where nuking the universe is do able and Bastard!! follows the buddhism spiritual realms as per vol 27, the astral realm and such are inside the universe but on a different plane.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds like Zamasu solos Bastard!! even in his weaker forms then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 25, 2016)

might as well hammer in why DBS vs Bastard!! threads are bad ideas

visual representation of what would happen if SSJ God Goku and a heavily suppressed Beerus fistbumped a few more times:

 

narrator in ep. 13 recapping the beam struggle between Goku and Beerus of the previous ep:



narrator at the end of ep. 13 saying Goku and Beerus are hitting each other with power capable of destroying the universe:

 

Zamasu shits all over BoG Goku

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Blocky (Nov 25, 2016)

And thanks to having Vegeta blowing up the ROAST in ep 63.

It makes nearly all the God Tiers universe level+ which means Dragonball is more powerful then Bastard!! even if the latter has better hax.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 25, 2016)

So universal+ DC can get past EA since EA reside within the universe?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 25, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He will stomp till top tiers get more feats. Satan may have made his own universe in base form, he is weaker than god and the evil god. Adam of Light maybe Lucifer who is his equal. As it is though not enough feats. We can also stop with the Eternal atom wankery because we've reached a point where nuking the universe is do able and Bastard!! follows the buddhism spiritual realms as per vol 27, the astral realm and such are inside the universe but on a different plane.


i dont think it will continue


----------



## Agent9149 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We can also stop with the Eternal atom wankery because we've reached a point where nuking the universe is do able and Bastard!! follows the buddhism spiritual realms as per vol 27, the astral realm and such are inside the universe but on a different plane.



If you can't effect astral atoms, how can one affect the astral plane?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 26, 2016)

Agent9149 said:


> If you can't effect astral atoms, how can one affect the astral plane?



 I think TF was referring more if the space and time continuum of the universe itself were to be destroyed, it would take out the astral plane since he mentioned it occupies the universe in Bastard!!verse. A weaker character nearly did that and Zamasu is above that kind of power.


----------



## Agent9149 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I think TF was referring more if the space and time continuum of the universe itself were to be destroyed, it would take out the astral plane since he mentioned it occupies the universe in Bastard!!verse. A weaker character nearly did that and Zamasu is above that kind of power.



Isn't that quite a large and generous assumption?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 26, 2016)

Agent9149 said:


> Isn't that quite a large and generous assumption?



 I'd ask the Bastard!! experts and fans about how that works tbh, my knowledge on the series is relatively limited to confirm that all the planes in-verse exist within or outside the universe.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 26, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I'd ask the Bastard!! experts and fans about how that works tbh, my knowledge on the series is relatively limited to confirm that all the planes in-verse exist within or outside the universe.


It really depends what you consider "universe" in this case. Whether just a 3 dimensions of material stuff or higher dimensions of metaphysical and conceptual bodies, because this's how Bastard's universe looks like.

There are 7 dimensions which, while seperate, are still connected with some kind of frequency/vibration (which iirc is pretty similiar to String theory). 


"(...) human possess a multiple complex structure according to a complex that this world concurrently exists and *overlaps* with various dimensions and that even after the physical body perishes the spiritual body continues to exist."
"(...) in order for the fundamental psions (ether) to obtain different frequencies, *each complex (double) will cooperate with each other and maintain as a whole*. *The lower complexes are the mediums for expression of the higher complexes*(...)"
This part is especially important, according to this material body is neccessary for spiritual/astral bodies to exist.

Though there are some beings that don't really care about this:

"(...) After the physical body dies, the etheric body slowly separates from it, experiences an interval of constancy, and then decays, but there are also those that continue to exist for several hundred years, because of strong attachments to the plane of the living."
But this just refers to body, not plane itself.

Soul is also higher dimensional and isn't affected by the laws of 3D world. Hell in fact exist in 4D world:


So I would say yes, destruction of the universe (material plane) would generate domino effect and fuck other planes and in effect, Eternal Atoms.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 26, 2016)

@Boomy

That was extremely helpful, the Bastard!! cosmology on levels of existence does remind me of a reverse on Platonic Forms. Well, I guess that answers it. Destroy the imitation's realm and the forms go down with it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 26, 2016)

Boomy said:


> It really depends what you consider "universe" in this case. Whether just a 3 dimensions of material stuff or higher dimensions of metaphysical and conceptual bodies, because this's how Bastard's universe looks like.
> 
> There are 7 dimensions which, while seperate, are still connected with some kind of frequency/vibration (which iirc is pretty similiar to String theory).
> 
> ...


Is it still continued?


----------



## Boomy (Nov 26, 2016)

What, Bastard? It technically isn't cancelled, but don't hold your breath. If we're lucky we will get new chapter in the next 2 decades.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 26, 2016)

Boomy said:


> What, Bastard? It technically isn't cancelled, but don't hold your breath. If we're lucky we will get new chapter in the next 2 decades.


Is the author competing with hiatus x hiatus ajd berserk?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 26, 2016)

Gotta love how Bastard was once dragon balls superiors on the Vs forum now it's the other way around  gotta love that power creep.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 26, 2016)

So if i get right if the universe is destroyed so will eternal atoms get affected too right? 

So wouldnt Zamasu need to destroy the universe to actually bypass eternal atoms? Its not like he actually knows  he has to do it to get rid of eternal atoms and i doubt he would figure it out.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He will stomp till top tiers get more feats.



Let's be honest

We're probably not going to see anything new from Bastard!! at this point

When was the last chapter released now?  2010?  Maybe 2011?

Is Hagiwara even still alive?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 26, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> We're probably not going to see anything new from Bastard!! at this point
> 
> When was the last chapter released now? 2010? Maybe 2011?



 Don't worry, if Duke Nukem can return after being missing from action for a decade and a half, then Bastard!! has that possibility, too... hopefully not with the same level of quality decline as the former.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 26, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Don't worry, if Duke Nukem can return after being missing from action for a decade and a half, then Bastard!! has that possibility, too... hopefully not with the same level of quality decline as the former.


Not cool, Ampchu. Not cool one bit


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Don't worry, if Duke Nukem can return after being missing from action for a decade and a half, then Bastard!! has that possibility, too... hopefully not with the same level of quality decline as the former.



Pretty sure the situations aren't similar between Bastard and Duke Nukem


----------



## Juub (Nov 26, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Pretty sure the situations aren't similar between Bastard and Duke Nukem


Not even remotely.

Randy Pitchford is an asshole too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Boomy (Nov 26, 2016)

Hagiwara is making porn, he ain't got time for this shit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Toaa (Nov 27, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Hagiwara is making porn, he ain't got time for this shit


.....wait you mean he wasnt already doing this with bastard?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Nov 27, 2016)

Zeno nuke the bastardverse


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah until Hagiwara is done masturbating to his own porn I think nothing is going to change the outcome of this match being in favor of Zamasu.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Old 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2016)

Toaa said:


> .....wait you mean he wasnt already doing this with bastard?


Well he did make hentai doujins of bastard iirc.
Nothing weird for hagiwara tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2016)

Also hagiwara is definitely alive given he designed endride's Mc at the begginning of the year.
Bastard is a completely different can of worms,tho


----------



## Toaa (Nov 28, 2016)

....do japanese not have the tendency to finish whwt they start


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 28, 2016)

Zamasu solos until the very end.
Toribot on the other hand would take a nap as his creation wrecks.


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Nov 28, 2016)

I wonder if God will ever show up in the flesh if Bastard!! ever returns from Hiatus... 

If it does, then Bastard!! God *has* to be a sexy busty MILF. It's only fitting.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 28, 2016)

some of the posters in this thread need to be purged in fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------

